# OBAMA HATES GUN VIOLENCE - IGNORING THE VIOLENT FELONS WHO RAISED DAMAGED KENDRICK LAMAR



## AveryJarhman (Jan 7, 2016)

President Obama stated,* *"A violent felon can buy a gun over the Internet with no background check, no questions asked..."**

Late last year Mr. Obama informed the people inhabiting our beautiful blue orb that American recording artist and Grammy winner Kendrick Lamar wrote one of his favorite musical performances of 2015.

*During a January 20, 2011 LAWeekly interview Kendrick*, born in 1987, the same year songwriter Suzanne Vega wrote a song about child abuse and *VICTIM DENIAL* that was nominated for a Grammy award, he told the interviewer:

*"Lamar's parents moved from Chicago to Compton in 1984 with all of $500 in their pockets. "My mom's one of 13 [THIRTEEN] siblings, and they all got SIX kids, and till I was 13 everybody was in Compton," he says."*
*
*"I'm 6 years old, seein' my uncles playing with shotguns, sellin' dope in front of the apartment."**

*"My moms and pops never said nothing, 'cause they were young and living wild, too. I got about 15 stories like 'Average Joe.'"*

I am curious to know if Mr. Obama believes the adult members of Kendrick Lamar's family are the "VIOLENT FELONS" he wishes to protect peaceful people from?

Kendrick writes and speaks in public about childhood and adult depression, as well as having suicidal thoughts.

What has Mr. Obama done to protect children like young Kendrick and untold numbers of other kids who were deprived of experiencing and enjoying a safe, 'Average Joe' American kid childhood by the CRIMINAL MINDED parents who MALTREAT children like Kendrick, his three siblings and numerous cousins by exposing them at an early age to destructive anti-social behaviors and criminal environments?

Which values do children like Kendrick, his siblings, cousins, classmates and friends embrace, their family and neighborhood values or the peaceful values their frustrated educators attempt to instill in MALTREATED children like Kendrick?

Is it time to flush "America's War on Poverty" correctly renaming it to *"America's War on Early Childhood Abuse & Neglect!"*

*(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)*




*Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment,* gives a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of troubled and chronically ill Americans.


Peace.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 7, 2016)

My father worked in the Compton area back then, tough place and a generational Democratic Party controlled ghetto. As long as Democrats control it, nothing will change to the better and promising lives will continue to be devastated.


----------

